# FR: Y a-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que moi qui + mode



## ovaltine888

Y a-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que moi qui _______ la vérité?
A. sait
B. aura su
C. saurait
D. sache

My choice is A but the answer is D.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi il faut le subjonctif ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

You are not sure that such a person exists, which triggers the subjunctive.

See also:
FR: Avez-vous / Y a-t-il un X qui + mode
FR: chercher un X qui + mode
FR: J'aimerais <infinitif> un X qui + mode
FR: apprendre à réaliser un coussin qui soit unique - mode
FR: Quel est le X qui + mode
FR: une pensée qui ne nous soit familière - subjonctif
FR: un sommeil qui ne puisse prendre fin - mode


----------



## Pepperpot

In English this is "Does anybody, other than myself, know the truth?"


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Option C seems plausible to me here, too.


----------



## olivier68

Pour moi, en dehors de tout contexte, les 4 sont possibles ;-)


----------



## OLN

Je suis également étonnée qu'il faille le subjonctif, donc qu'une seule réponse soit admise.

Voir aussi le fil quelqu'un qui, un/une X qui + mode (indicatif / subjonctif / conditionnel) (forum FS)


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif n'est certainement pas obligatoire, en effet. Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est bien l'incertitude qui rend ce mode possible.

Si je rejoins entièrement snarkhunter sur le fait que le conditionnel serait une solution tout aussi valable, je dois dire que je trouverais le présent de l'indicatif un peu étrange dans ce contexte – pas faux, juste moins naturel. Quant au futur antérieur, je ne vois vraiment pas dans quel contexte il pourrait convenir.


----------



## olivier68

Le problème est... qu'il n'y a pas de contexte ! Donc, l'indicatif ne me choque pas. Je concède que le futur antérieur relève un peu de "haute voltige", mais on peut imaginer le dialogue suivant :
"- Monseigneur, connaissez-vous la vérité de l'affaire ?
- Certes oui ! Y a-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que moi qui aura su la vérité ?
Sur ces mots, il expira".


----------



## nieblo

Pour moi, le subjonctif est possible, et même plus satisfaisant à l'oreille, mais la solution la plus logique me semble l'indicatif:
_Y a-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que moi qui sait la vérité ? _
Parce que le contexte est en fait donné par la question elle-même:
 Moi, je sais la vérité, il n'y a pas d'incertitude. Si quelqu'un est dans le même cas que moi, il n'y a donc pas non plus d'incertitude sur sa connaissance de la vérité; mais ce quelqu'un existe-t-il ?  C'est là la question qui est posée, donc l'incertitude, porte non sur le fait de savoir ou non la vérité, mais s'il y a quelqu'un qui la sait en dehors de moi. Il n'y a donc aucune raison pour que le verbe porte cette marque de l'incertitude.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec votre analyse, nieblo. L'antécédent du pronom relatif _qui_ est _quelqu'un (d'autre que moi)_. C'est donc ce quelqu'un qui doit savoir la vérité. Or cette personne n'existe peut-être pas. Il y a donc bien une incertitude qui justifie le subjonctif.

Le fait que le locuteur ait, lui, connaissance de la vérité n'influence en rien le choix du mode. L'incertitude est exactement la même que dans les cas ci-après :

_Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui sache la vérité ?
Je cherche quelqu'un qui sache la vérité._


----------



## nieblo

Maître Capello said:


> Or cette personne n'existe peut-être pas


Exactement. Si elle existe, elle sait la vérité, comme moi. Si elle n'existe pas, la question de sa connaissance de la vérité ne se pose pas. Donc il y a une option sur l'existence (ou non) de cette personne, mais il n'y a pas option pour le fait de_ savoir la vérité _et partant, pas d'incertitude dans ce cas.


----------



## olivier68

Perso, je pense que le problème est assez insoluble... Quid du futur antérieur dont j'ai donné un exemple plus haut ? Est-il recevable ?
@nieblo je ne partage pas l'analyse. Le fait de savoir, personnellement, n'implique aucunement qu'un autre sache.


----------



## nieblo

olivier68 said:


> Le fait de savoir, personnellement, n'implique aucunement qu'un autre sache.


Non, mais le verbe _impliquer _ne formule pas correctement la situation, où il n'y a pas de lien causal. 
 La question peut être reformulée ainsi: Je sais la vérité. Quelqu'un la sait-il aussi ?
- Oui: donc c'est une certitude et c'est la même vérité. Il sait la même chose que moi. Indicatif.
- Non: donc il n'y a personne pour porter le fait de savoir. L'hypothèse est levée. Personne d'autre que moi ne sait. Indicatif.


----------



## olivier68

Dont je déduis et maintiens, tout en recevant, comprenant et admettant les argumentations précédentes, que ABCD sont 4 réponses possibles à la question initiale si elle est posée en l'absence de tout contexte.
Il n'y a pas à discuter : une question a été posée, visiblement dans le cadre d'un QCM maladroit. Il n'y a pas à extrapoler un contexte qui n'y existe pas. Si le prof est honnête, il admettra les 4 solutions proposées : s'il souhaitait une réponse précise, il n'avait qu'à poser une question précise.


----------



## olivier68

C'est le problème des QCM ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

nieblo said:


> Si elle existe, elle sait la vérité, comme moi. Si elle n'existe pas, la question de sa connaissance de la vérité ne se pose pas. Donc il y a une option sur l'existence (ou non) de cette personne, mais il n'y a pas option pour le fait de_ savoir la vérité _et partant, pas d'incertitude dans ce cas.


Votre raisonnement tient du sophisme, j'en ai peur.

Le fait que le locuteur connaisse la vérité n'a strictement aucune influence sur le choix du mode. De ce point de vue là, les phrases suivantes sont équivalentes :

_Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui sache la vérité ?
Y a-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que moi qui sache la vérité ?_

Comme je l'ai dit, le sujet du verbe _savoir_ est _quelqu'un d'autre que moi_, ce qui exclut nécessairement le locuteur (_moi_). La connaissance de la vérité par le locuteur n'est donc pas pertinente puisqu'elle est exclue de l'équation.

Bref, il ne nous reste plus qu'à nous mettre d'accord sur le fait que nos avis divergent.


----------



## ovaltine888

In spoken French, will you native speakers pay special attention to whether using the subjunctive or not in such seemingly controversial circumstances?

I know in some constructions the subjunctive is required and sounds much better to native ears. But in some cases, I feel it make little difference, just to reflect your mood or determination, whether you are confident about what you are saying, just like the choice of using "will"or "would" in English. Non?


----------



## Maître Capello

I think no native speaker will really raise an eyebrow if the subjunctive, conditional or indicative is used in this case. I wouldn't. To me, answers A, C, and D should all be accepted as correct. However, unless there is a very specific and unlikely context that would justify it, answer B does sound really odd to me. In absence of context like in this multiple-choice quiz, I would mark it as wrong.

By the way, note that my disagreement with nieblo above was not about accepting the indicative. My disagreement was about his considering the indicative more appropriate or more logical than the subjunctive.


----------



## Bluestone

olivier68 said:


> Le problème est... qu'il n'y a pas de contexte ! Donc, l'indicatif ne me choque pas. Je concède que le futur antérieur relève un peu de "haute voltige", mais on peut imaginer le dialogue suivant :
> "- Monseigneur, connaissez-vous la vérité de l'affaire ?
> - Certes oui ! Y a-t-il quelqu'un d'autre que moi qui aura su la vérité ?
> Sur ces mots, il expira".


Excellent! Le futur antérieur ne me choquait pas mais je ne trouvais pas de contexte. 
Le présent "_qui sait" _s'entend beaucoup,  même parmi les francophones mais ce n'est pas un bon niveau de langue.
C'est le seul que j'exclurais 
Personnellement à moins de vouloir insister sur une nuance spécifique, j'emploierais le présent du subjonctif automatiquement.


----------

